# Need help with plant ID and greenhouse buying



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I posted these pics in my other thread, but still have a lot left that need names, so figured I would start a new thread. Any help naming this stuff would be greatly appreciated  Also I'm moving next month, and will hopefully be able to put a small greenhouse in the backyard. I know a lot of people on here have smaller greenhouses, any advice on brand or size? I live in Southern California, so I'm a bit more worried about the heat than I am about the cold, and my budget is fairly limited.

Fittonia, not sure on the species









Pilea, I'm guessing microphylla?









Ficus, not sure what species









Ficus again, looks a little more wrinkled than the normal, but not enough to be crinkles, maybe minima? any ideas?









Episcia, not sure on the cultivar though









Peperomia with small heart shaped leaves, a climber









No idea what this is, very stiff stems, small hairs, and likes to climb









I'm guessing a microgramma? Has rather smallish ovate leaves









Guessing this is Ruellia? I've only seen the brittoniana before at school.


















Selaginella, no idea what kind 









A rather small epiphytic fern









Syngonium rayii? The first leaf got damaged in shipping, but there is a new one coming up









No idea what this fern is 








spore pattern on a frond









Another unknown epiphytic fern









Another Microgramma I'm guessing?









Unknown Episcia cultivar, pink and brown


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Building a greenhouse is relatively simple. For my first couple I took 8' 2x4's and made a square with supports every 2'. Two of these together for a 16' wall. Then I did the same with 6' 2x4's for the other wall. Do pretty much the same thing for the front and back walls (adjusting to the side walls), but leave a door size opening on the front. I use storm doors from Home Depot and they work well. You might also leave room for a greenhouse fan near the top on the back wall. Pine will work if you want to replace the greenhouse in about 10 years, redwood works better and will last much longer. Cover the whole things with UV resistant plastic sheeting - 6 mill or more. This will have to be replace every three years or so. Then get some corrigated greenhouse panels, again at Home Depot for the roof and your pretty much done. You will have to run 2x4's from one side wall to the other to support the panels, but its all relatively easy. Put the side walls inside the front and back wall and everything should fit. Depending on the quality of wood it shouldn't cost you more than a grand. You can make it better but everything costs. 

Pre-made greenhouse will run you more than this and be smaller. Costco has some and you can find a wide variety at Charlie's Greenhouse on the internet. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Chuck! I hadn't even thought of doing a wood frame, guess it rather intimidated me. My one worry though is we're renting, and probably will be moving in about a year, so I need something I can take apart and transport, but if I labeled all the beams and maybe used simpson ties, that could be doable. I need to do some more research before I move.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Peperomia with small heart shaped leaves, a climber


I got something like this from EricM. I believe he decided it was actually a Pilea. The adult leave look very different from the young leaves.
You might want to pm EricM to see if he knows the exact ID.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

If you got it from EricM, I believe he keeps pretty good track of what plants he has.
I dont think its a Pilea at all, My best guess is Peperomia scandens, but without having the original tag to go with it... it is not wise to name it.



Todd


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Your fittonia is albivenis, the first ficus is "panama" the second is "pumila" and the second to last pic you believe to be a microgramma is actually microsorum linguiforme.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome, thank you! The peperomia did have a tag, it's just all it said was peperomia, I think I'll keep it labeled with just the genus to be safe.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> If you got it from EricM, I believe he keeps pretty good track of what plants he has.
> I dont think its a Pilea at all, My best guess is Peperomia scandens, but without having the original tag to go with it... it is not wise to name it.
> 
> Todd


Eric is awesome but sometimes people give him stuff without ID. I got a piece of something that looks like what Bonnie posted. When it grew the leaves lost most of their heart shape and got faint silver ridges much like a faded aluminum plant. I don't know if I still have the plant (the tank has been taken over by Begonia 'buttercup') but I will look and see if the plant is still there or I have an old pic.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I love a challenge. Nice bunch of plants. I will tackle the ferns. Your plant labeled Peperomia is a Peperomia. I don;t see that growing into a Pilea. It's very similar to one known in the trade as sp Costa Rica but the stems don't seem right.


Ferns:

smallish ovate leaves looks like what I have as Microgramma vacciniifolia
small epiphytic fern looks like Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
No idea fern is Asplenium _scolopendrium_ (syn. Phyllitis _scolopendrium_, Hart's-tongue Fern)
The Another unknown epiphytic fern looks like Vittaria lineata
The last one you think is a Microgramma looks like nitida. It's not Microsorum liguiforme. The rhizome is wrong.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

harrywitmore said:


> The last one you think is a Microgramma looks like nitida. It's not Microsorum liguiforme. The rhizome is wrong.


Thanks Harry, you're right ... I was viewing this thread late last night on my cell phone and couldn't see the rhizome ... the leaves are so close to linguiforme. To the OP, sorry for the miss ID on this one ... the ficus ID's are correct though.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Aaron, they can look similar and both are great terrarium ferns.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Harry!! That grass like one has been driving me nuts! Just out of curiousity, what is the difference between the Vittaria lineata and the graminifolia? I was looking up pictures, and they both seem rather similar, other than lineata looks like it gets a tad longer. Most of this stuff I'm just going to leave with an ID tag naming the genus, but I had no clue on those. Is anyone up for tackling the stiff stemmed, hairy climber? That's the only one left that I don't have a genus for >.<


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

V lineata is the most common in cultivation but I guess it could be either. The strange climber is cool but I have no clue. The rossette it seems to form throws me off. I guess it could be a Calisia or Tradescantia.


----------

